# Sikhism Philosophy Digest



## Admin (Aug 20, 2007)

<!--	If you can't see this message properly, then you are unable to see HTML formatted emails.  Please change your setting in the control panel to receive the community bulletin in Text format. http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions 	--><!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"><html><head><style type="text/css" id="vbulletin_css"><!--/* vBulletin 3 CSS For Style 'WebChat' (styleid: 15) */body{	background: #eaecfb;	color: #5b5b5b;	font: 11pt tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	margin: 0px 0px 0px 0px;	padding: 0px;}a:link, body_alink{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}a:visited, body_avisited{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}a:hover, a:active, body_ahover{	color: #ff8c16;	text-decoration: none;}.page{	background: #c5c7f1;	color: #5b5b5b;}td, th, p, li{	font: 10pt verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.tborder{	background: #c1c2d2;	color: #000000;	border: 1px solid #FFFFFF;}.tcat{	background: #403c83 url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/cattitle.jpg) repeat-x top left;	color: #FFFFFF;	font: bold 10pt tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.tcat a:link, .tcat_alink{	color: #ffffff;	text-decoration: none;}.tcat a:visited, .tcat_avisited{	color: #ffffff;	text-decoration: none;}.tcat a:hover, .tcat a:active, .tcat_ahover{	color: #ff8c16;	text-decoration: none;}.thead{	background: #6f77c9 url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/cathead.gif) repeat-x bottom left;	color: #d7d9ee;	font: 10px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	border-top: 2px solid #5c64bc;	line-height: 6px;}.thead a:link, .thead_alink{	color: #d7d9ee;}.thead a:visited, .thead_avisited{	color: #d7d9ee;}.thead a:hover, .thead a:active, .thead_ahover{	color: #FFFFFF;}.tfoot{	background: #ffd123 url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/footer_links.gif) repeat-x top left;	color: #FFFFFF;	border: 1px solid #ff8c16;	line-height: 7px;}.tfoot a:link, .tfoot_alink{	color: #FFFFFF;}.tfoot a:visited, .tfoot_avisited{	color: #FFFFFF;}.tfoot a:hover, .tfoot a:active, .tfoot_ahover{	color: #3d397e;}.alt1, .alt1Active{	background: #f0f1ff;	color: #5b5b5b;	border: 2px solid #e4e5f2;}.alt2, .alt2Active{	background: #e9eafb;	color: #5b5b5b;	border: 2px solid #dddeee;}td.inlinemod{	background: #FFFFCC;	color: #000000;}.wysiwyg{	background: #F5F5FF;	color: #000000;	font: 10pt tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}textarea, .bginput{	font: 10pt tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.button{	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}select{	font: 11px verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}option, optgroup{	font-size: 11px;	font-family: verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.smallfont{	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.time{	color: #666686;}.navbar{	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.highlight{	color: #FF0000;	font-weight: bold;}.fjsel{	background: #3E5C92;	color: #E0E0F6;}.fjdpth0{	background: #F7F7F7;	color: #000000;}.panel{	color: #5b5b5b;	padding: 10px;	border: 0px outset;}.panelsurround{	background: #f0f1ff;	color: #5b5b5b;	border: 2px solid #e4e5f2;}legend{	color: #22229C;	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.vbmenu_control{	background: #403c83 url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/cattitle.jpg) repeat-x top left;	color: #FFFFFF;	font: bold 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	padding: 3px 6px 3px 6px;	white-space: nowrap;}.vbmenu_control a:link, .vbmenu_control_alink{	color: #FFFFFF;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_control a:visited, .vbmenu_control_avisited{	color: #FFFFFF;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_control a:hover, .vbmenu_control a:active, .vbmenu_control_ahover{	color: #FFFFFF;	text-decoration: underline;}.vbmenu_popup{	background: #FFFFFF;	color: #000000;	border: 1px solid #0B198C;}.vbmenu_option{	background: #f0f1ff;	color: #5b5b5b;	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	white-space: nowrap;	cursor: pointer;		border: 2px solid #e4e5f2;}.vbmenu_option a:link, .vbmenu_option_alink{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_option a:visited, .vbmenu_option_avisited{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_option a:hover, .vbmenu_option a:active, .vbmenu_option_ahover{	color: #ff8c16;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_hilite{	background: #e9eafb;	color: #5b5b5b;	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	white-space: nowrap;	cursor: pointer;		border: 2px solid #dddeee;}.vbmenu_hilite a:link, .vbmenu_hilite_alink{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_hilite a:visited, .vbmenu_hilite_avisited{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_hilite a:hover, .vbmenu_hilite a:active, .vbmenu_hilite_ahover{	color: #ff8c16;	text-decoration: none;}/* ***** styling for 'big' usernames on postbit etc. ***** */.bigusername { font-size: 14pt; }/* ***** small padding on 'thead' elements ***** */td.thead, th.thead, div.thead { padding: 4px; }/* ***** basic styles for multi-page nav elements */.pagenav a { text-decoration: none; }.pagenav td { padding: 2px 4px 2px 4px; }/* ***** de-emphasized text */.shade, a.shade:link, a.shade:visited { color: #777777; text-decoration: none; }a.shade:active, a.shade:hover { color: #FF4400; text-decoration: underline; }.tcat .shade, .thead .shade, .tfoot .shade { color: #DDDDDD; }/* ***** define margin and font-size for elements inside panels ***** */.fieldset { margin-bottom: 6px; }.fieldset, .fieldset td, .fieldset p, .fieldset li { font-size: 11px; }/* ***** don't change the following ***** */form { display: inline; }label { cursor: default; }.normal { font-weight: normal; }.inlineimg { vertical-align: middle; }.underline { text-decoration: underline; }.headlinks {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #FFFFFF;text-decoration: none;}.headlinks a {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #FFFFFF;text-decoration: none;}.headlinks a:hover {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #f49d43;text-decoration: none;}.headlinks a:visited {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #FFFFFF;text-decoration: none;}.headlinks a:visited:hover {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #f49d43;text-decoration: none;}--></style></head><body><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscription Information - Click here to unsubscribe from this newsletter</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php?do=lostpw">Forgot Password - Click here to recover your password.</a><br /><br /><br />Respected $username Ji,<br /><br />Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh!!<br /><br />Following activity has been registered on SPN since your last visit.<br /><br />Regards.<br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net">http://www.sikhphilosophy.net</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net">Sikhism Philosophy Network</a><br /><table class="tborder" width="100%" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"><tr>	<td class="tcat" colspan="2"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><font size="4" face="arial,helvetica"><B>Sikhism Newsletter</b></a></td></tr><tr>	<td class="alt1Active">Today's Date 20-08-2007.<br /><br />Activity since 17-06-2007 </td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><thead><tr>	<td class="thead"><b>Title:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Starter:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Start Date:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Replies:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Views:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Last Post:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Username:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads posted most recently --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16735">Hukamnama August 20, 2007.  Harimandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />[August 20, 2007, Monday 05:00 AM. IST]  / slok m5 ]  / swjn qyry crn kI hoie ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>20-08-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>7</td>	<td>09:54 AM, 20-08-2007</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16721">Hukamnama August 19, 2007.  Harimandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />[August 19, 2007, Sunday 05:30 AM. IST]  / sUhI mhlw 4 ]  / kIqw krxw srb rjweI ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>19-08-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>19</td>	<td>10:08 AM, 19-08-2007</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16720">What is Jal Jogan?</a><br />Balbir ji /   / why don't you question your own mind yourself? /   / only those ...</td>	<td>Balbir Singh</td>	<td>18-08-2007</td>	<td>13</td>	<td>149</td>	<td>07:19 AM, 20-08-2007</td>	<td>amarsanghera</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16715">Sub Gurus of Sikhs?</a><br />I myself have never hear of a sub-Guru. Many thoughts come to mind.  /  / My ...</td>	<td>Balbir Singh</td>	<td>18-08-2007</td>	<td>5</td>	<td>77</td>	<td>03:06 AM, 19-08-2007</td>	<td>aad0002</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16709">Hukamnama August 18, 2007.  Harimandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />[August 18, 2007, Saturday 05:00 AM. IST]  / gUjrI mhlw 1 Gru 4  / <> siqgur ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>18-08-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>20</td>	<td>08:15 AM, 18-08-2007</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16691">Hukamnama August 17, 2007.  Harimandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />[August 17, 2007, Friday 05:00 AM. IST]  / sloku m5 ]  / hir nwmu n ismrih swD ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>17-08-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>33</td>	<td>10:21 AM, 17-08-2007</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16679">Hukamnama August 16, 2007.  Harimandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />[August 16, 2007, Thursday 04:45 AM. IST]  / sloku m: 3 ]  / ry jn auQwrY dibEhu ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>16-08-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>28</td>	<td>10:13 AM, 16-08-2007</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most replies --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8828">Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh</a><br />This is not so much a reply but a question. I think that rest/shops should have ...</td>	<td>randip singh</td>	<td>24-05-2006</td>	<td>321</td>	<td>11981</td>	<td>03:27 PM, 05-08-2007</td>	<td>Gyani Jarnail Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=470">Why do I believe in Jesus? An ex-sikhs journey in faith</a><br />So where is the original poster RAJS?</td>	<td>Rajs</td>	<td>06-08-2004</td>	<td>316</td>	<td>21588</td>	<td>09:31 PM, 22-07-2007</td>	<td>deepsingh87</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=586">Sikhism and Homosextuality</a><br />It All Comes Down To Kaam!!! /   / Can people please answer the following ...</td>	<td>Kandola</td>	<td>19-08-2004</td>	<td>238</td>	<td>13067</td>	<td>07:46 PM, 14-08-2007</td>	<td>randip singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=4981">Sikh Girls - a Confused Lot - Are Parents to Blame?</a><br />SS Akaal /  / I am not blaming the parents. Parents are not 100% responsible for ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>12-07-2005</td>	<td>231</td>	<td>18019</td>	<td>03:02 PM, 16-08-2007</td>	<td>k s gadh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5493">Quran - To All Sikh Students</a><br />Wahe Guru ji ka khalsa Wahe Gur ji ki fateh. /   / To me  one single answers is ...</td>	<td>S|kH</td>	<td>04-09-2005</td>	<td>191</td>	<td>13458</td>	<td>05:54 PM, 13-08-2007</td>	<td>jaspi</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2436">Short-hair ban on Gurudwara Marriages</a><br />i think you didn't understand by what I meant as in gold stars. It was not an ...</td>	<td>S|kH</td>	<td>16-03-2005</td>	<td>170</td>	<td>8572</td>	<td>07:41 AM, 09-06-2007</td>	<td>FiveLovedOnes</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5584">Ranjit Singh Dhadrianwale - A sikh preacher or a fake?</a><br />s.s.akal ji. /   /   / why waist time worry about others . Instead of mending ...</td>	<td>drkhalsa</td>	<td>18-09-2005</td>	<td>166</td>	<td>14713</td>	<td>04:15 PM, 07-06-2007</td>	<td>jaspi</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most views --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2015">Sikhism and Tattoos</a><br />i have a tatoo of a khanda and a lion mixed together, with shere punjab written ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>19-02-2005</td>	<td>61</td>	<td>17262</td>	<td>06:44 PM, 04-12-2006</td>	<td>shere punjab</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2002">Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen</a><br />Gyani ji.. Can u pls post the link of that torrent file here... I cant join ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>18-02-2005</td>	<td>38</td>	<td>12744</td>	<td>08:24 PM, 21-07-2007</td>	<td>k s gadh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=203">Guru Nanak, a 'false' Prophet ??</a><br />Ok, first off Guru Nanak Dev Ji wasn't a prophet HE WAS SOOOOO MUCH MORE. Guru ...</td>	<td>jinni</td>	<td>04-07-2004</td>	<td>116</td>	<td>12512</td>	<td>10:26 AM, 25-07-2007</td>	<td>Amritdhari_grl</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5503">Hindu Aarti In Gurdwara</a><br />Don;t Point Finger On Any Religion What Are Your Views About The Gurbani Recited ...</td>	<td>gs_chana</td>	<td>06-09-2005</td>	<td>98</td>	<td>10090</td>	<td>08:09 PM, 13-08-2007</td>	<td>GURVINDER</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5724">Call to muslims to seduce sikh Girls into Islam</a><br />Dear brother /  / I read an interesting thread in some other sikh site titled " ...</td>	<td>drkhalsa</td>	<td>13-10-2005</td>	<td>88</td>	<td>9602</td>	<td>02:43 PM, 03-08-2007</td>	<td>Sworn_Avenger</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8129">Inspirational Thoughts</a><br />There are two ways of meeting difficulties : You alter the difficulties, or you ...</td>	<td>Prabhjyotsaini</td>	<td>26-01-2006</td>	<td>154</td>	<td>8932</td>	<td>05:46 PM, 13-11-2006</td>	<td>harvy</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=3219">Horoscopes - Janam Kundli</a><br />All universe works under will of God and if someone understand it then no ego is ...</td>	<td>Jazz</td>	<td>28-04-2005</td>	<td>26</td>	<td>8806</td>	<td>02:49 AM, 19-08-2007</td>	<td>drkhalsa</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with no replies yet --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16691">Hukamnama August 17, 2007.  Harimandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />[August 17, 2007, Friday 05:00 AM. IST]  / sloku m5 ]  / hir nwmu n ismrih swD ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>17-08-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16679">Hukamnama August 16, 2007.  Harimandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />[August 16, 2007, Thursday 04:45 AM. IST]  / sloku m: 3 ]  / ry jn auQwrY dibEhu ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>16-08-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16671">Hukamnama August 15, 2007.  Harimandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />[August 15, 2007, Wednesday 04:45 AM. IST]  / soriT mhlw 1 ]  / ijn@I siqguru ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>15-08-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16660">Hukamnama August 14, 2007.  Harimandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />[August 13, 2007, Monday 04:45 AM. IST]  / slok ]  / Aink lIlw rwj rs rUpM CqR ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>14-08-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16642">Hukamnama August 13, 2007.  Harimandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />[August 13, 2007, Monday 04:45 AM. IST]  / slok ]  / Aink lIlw rwj rs rUpM CqR ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>13-08-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16626">Hukamnama August 12, 2007.  Harimandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />[August 12, 2007, Sunday 04:45 AM. IST]  / jYqsrI mhlw 4 ]  / Awpy jogI jugiq ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>12-08-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16624">Hukamnama August 11, 2007.  Harimandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />[August 11, 2007, Saturday 04:45 AM. IST]  / DnwsrI mhlw 5 Gru 8 dupdy  / <> ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>11-08-2007</td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" border="0" width="100%"><tr>	<td><font size="2" face="arial,helvetica"><b><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?c=1">Upcoming Events - Default Calendar</a>:</b></td></tr></table><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td><font size="2"  face="arial,helvetica" color=""><b>Upcoming Birthdays:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=759">uniq5abi</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=339">hariatma</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=896">jakeman</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=914">Raashi</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=165">Nancy</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=524">singpal</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1499">obhanstar</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1549">luluredice</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=404">harindermann</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=739">ivydoll</a></td></tr></table><br /><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2"><b>STATISTICS</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>We have had the following activity since 17-06-2007</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>198 New Members</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>200 New Threads</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>1,931 New Posts</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>1 New Polls</td></tr></table><br /><br /><hr><font size="2">To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscribe</a> and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".Currently, community updates are sent weekly.<br /><br />Best regards, The Sikhism Administrators.<br /><br /><br /></body></html>


----------

